# Ristenpart Bach Cantatas project



## Bogdan (Sep 12, 2014)

These are the most satisfying Bach cantatas renditions I ever heard. Any other fans here?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bogdan said:


> These are the most satisfying Bach cantatas renditions I ever heard. Any other fans here?


In what way, I mean Koopman and Suzuki (each in their own way) are pretty much standard today?


----------



## Bogdan (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, this is not a complete set by any means; it was done in the late 40's to early 50's, with reduced (by those times' standard) orchestral forces, good singers (including a young Fischer-Dieskau) and it sounds very convincing, like I said, more so than any others I heard. It's on Spotify, so easy to give it a listen.


----------

